

Is it normal to buy multiple domains for 1 startup - alexdelarge

I've decided on the name for my startup but the name uses a word i'd like to own in the market, such as myspace owns www.ourspace.com ..  So is it normal to buy a lot of similar domains names like this?
======
symkat
Yes, for branding reasons most of the time you'll want the .com, .net and
.org. If you can only choose one, .com's are usually preferred.

------
enigmabomb
Its cheaper to buy it when you start than after you've turned a profit and
someone else has picked up the names you want.

